# RF in REL



## nongross (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone know if there is some type of RF trap to put on my REL Q108 to keep the "cell phone" from buzzing when it updates or rings etc. Both LFE and speaker line. If so who makes it and where can I order one.

Cheers...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What kind of cable do you have connecting it to the receiver? Is it shielded?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## nongross (Jan 21, 2007)

Shielded AR LFE YES. The Neutrik that came with the REL looks like it could be shielded but that may be the issue right there. I'm running the Denon 2307 in the LFE+Mains mode. 

JG


----------



## Soundoctor (Jun 15, 2007)

The problem is really that most sub mfgs simply do not shield _anything _... they mostly just have pc boards inside an MDF cabinet. 

FYI this new call phone 'problem' gets much worse - there are plenty of stories floating around about studio / mix sessions being ruined because the computer/hard drive / tape (take yer pick) picked up the et phone home signal and got into all the channels, and it's WAY too annoyin a signal to try and delete or edit out.

It really is weird that everything else in electronics is shielded and always has been shielded, but subs and computers are not.

Just to prove the signal is probably not simply getting in the input wire, disconnect all the wiring from the sub and try it again, until the phone calls home or actually is in the process of being used -- but the phone home digital signal is the worst offender.

So partially it might be simply going theough the cabinet, partially through the power cable, partially through the RCA input (or speaker input if you are usin that).

There's essentially no solution, short of redesigning the sub properly. All the so-called "filters" won't work if the signal is simply going through the MDF.

You could take this on as an extended science project, take it all part, spray the cabinet with special copper conducting/shielding paint, rework the input circuitry to have ferrite beads and a nice RF network; clean up the power supply, correctly bypass the rest of the circuitry with tasty silver micas... or you could turn off the cell phone while you are watching a movie...

Barry


----------

